# Wooden VW Beetle



## Meanderer (Dec 7, 2014)

This VW beetle is made in a big part with wood. It is very nicely done and you can drive it with no problems at all. It’s cool and beautiful like almost every old VW beetle, people still love this car and it reminds older people of when they were young.
http://thecontaminated.com/wooden-vw-beetle/


----------



## JudyB (Dec 7, 2014)

WOW, how cool is THAT!  I've had a VW bug since the late 50's and for a whole lot of years thereafter. As of 2009 & thanks to my Daughter, i now have the Beetle. (turbo thank you very much lol)  

Thanks for sharing...i enjoyed the link very much.


----------

